# Lost layout blind



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Anybody happen to stumble across a layout blind at the BRBR last Saturday? A friend of mine misplaced it on Unit 2


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats two bad..... have you checked with the BRBR management??? 


Maybe some one thought he was saving a spot, so they walked away with it???


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> Thats two bad..... have you checked with the BRBR management???
> 
> Maybe some one thought he was saving a spot, so they walked away with it???


Apparently you leave something in the marsh and it is open season for fellow sportsmen to steal. Good luck finding your blind. After some of the things I have read on here, my advice is to invest in a new one.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > Thats two bad..... have you checked with the BRBR management???
> ...


Well, I'm not quite sure what you are referring to. I've seen dozens of posts from hunters stating that they had found something and it needs to be returned. Maybe you're referring to everyone that has lost their things and have yet to find them?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> stuckduck said:
> 
> 
> > Thats two bad..... have you checked with the BRBR management???
> ...


yep, cause leaving a spread set up out on the water is the same as losing stuff. The UWN brain trust likes to come up with these great comparisons. I hope the lost layout blind turns up. check ksl too.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

If he would have left an airboat, I am pretty sure I know where it would be. I hope he gets his layout blind back.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

****... It must've been a dang good blind, if even HE can't find it... I bet the birds were fooled for sure!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Unit 2 covers quite a lot of area, can you be more specific about where you think it might be? Was it off the main road or do you think he had towed it somewhere?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

That's too bad, I hate losing stuff. But, I just picked up what seems to be a good blind, a Cabelas Ultimate layout blind. It comes highly recommended by another waterfowler. I haven't opened the box yet, but it sounds good. Waterproof 10" up the sides, etc. It was on sale, and with a coupon, it was $181 delivered to the Lehi store. Not bad, and I hope to use it in low profile cover.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... t104786280


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

The boat sure wouldnt be at your house Joel you apparently you cant figure out how to hot wire one??? tell you what I leave the keys in mine when I stash it in the marsh while Im hunting that should make it real easy for you....

golf i figured that would get you riled up.....



> Apparently you leave something in the marsh and it is open season for fellow sportsmen to steal. Good luck finding your blind. After some of the things I have read on here, my advice is to invest in a new one.


I feel the same way....

to bad about the blind, I know quite a few folks that hunt the BR I will ask around...


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> That's too bad, I hate losing stuff. But, I just picked up what seems to be a good blind, a Cabelas Ultimate layout blind. It comes highly recommended by another waterfowler. I haven't opened the box yet, but it sounds good. Waterproof 10" up the sides, etc. It was on sale, and with a coupon, it was $181 delivered to the Lehi store. Not bad, and I hope to use it in low profile cover.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... t104786280


the cabelas ultimate layout blind is not to bad of a blind, I would avoid using once the ice comes along as the bladder gets less workable and rips... I had two of them and both blinds ended up with the same condition, leaking bladders


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks. I don't plan to use it in icy conditions, though. I set it up in my family room this evening. I like the tub, but thought it would be higher. I think it'll work okay, and allow me to hide in the alkali bullrush, salicornia flats, etc. Thinking about packing some goose silos in it to pack into those areas. Has anybody packed duck decoys in them? The straps don't seem all that sturdy. Maybe I need a cart.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> Thanks. I don't plan to use it in icy conditions, though. I set it up in my family room this evening. I like the tub, but thought it would be higher. I think it'll work okay, and allow me to hide in the alkali bullrush, salicornia flats, etc. Thinking about packing some goose silos in it to pack into those areas. Has anybody packed duck decoys in them? The straps don't seem all that sturdy. Maybe I need a cart.


I loved that blind till the corners split at the top/head end. Had two of them and it happened to both blinds. So be very careful when your setting up that blind in the cold weather. It seems when you push the bar down to set it up the pressed seam edges give way. Once you tear the seem the bladder is a goner. Just a little word to the wise. Now I use a neo tube and haven't looked back.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess the other option is laying in a Jet sled and making a blind with cattails. That's what I did the other day, but it's a PITA.:


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> Unit 2 covers quite a lot of area, can you be more specific about where you think it might be? Was it off the main road or do you think he had towed it somewhere?


You are sure right about that. Unit 2 does cover a lot of area. I don't have much other information though but what he did tell me was that he usually nests two of these blinds together with his decoys and pulls them behind his little boat that he paddles out to wherever he's going to hunt. This time when he got back to the truck at dark one of the blinds was gone. So it's probably still floating out there somewhere, or blown up into the weeds.

I told him I'd keep my ears open though.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

We lost a layout blind a few weeks ago on the way to Fish springs. It was on the pony express highway Between Simpson Springs and Vernon. If anyone has found one PM me and I can give you the details of what blind it is. Thanks


----------

